# Kids room- wall decorations idea



## Barry Walker (May 6, 2015)

erinchris21 said:


> I found these buttons at Joann the other day called Wuttons. They are so cute! I'm thinking of making a piece of wall art with them and hanging them in our kid's room. Anybody have any other ideas for kids room decorations using these?


My sister loves to decorate her little daughter's room with different sorts of crafty materials. Last year, when I visited her home I got amazed when she showed me a photo frame which she specially created for her daughter's room. She used colored buttons (also called as Wuttons). 

She even created bookmarks using buttons. 

Here are few links which might be helpful for you: 

http://kids.theownerbuildernetwork.co/2015/03/19/button-tree-wall-art/ 

http://www.diycraftsl.com/6-quirky-button-decor-diys

Wuttons or Buttons are a true masterpiece if crafted perfectly. Customized frames or button frames look great in kids room. 

I am sure your kid is going to love the button frame concept.


----------



## ImAbsorbed (Sep 21, 2015)

Sounds like a clever idea. How did it go? Any pictures?


----------



## anydmf (Jul 16, 2015)

I love stencilling and wall sticker for decorating the kids bedrooms.
This article is good for inspiration http://freshnist.com/decorating/kids-bedroom-designs/10-kids-bedroom-wall-decor-ideas/


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Do a search on wall murals. They make some pretty neat stuff. One of my boys has a large US map on the wall. We are getting ready to cover his ceiling with a large 'space' mural.


----------



## anydmf (Jul 16, 2015)

I was thinking of wall murals but couldn't think what they were called like an idiot. That's why i put that link in haha


----------



## archithab9 (Dec 28, 2021)

Wall stickers are a great idea for kids. If not plan for some beautiful wall frames, that looks good. Even my sister decorate her kid's room with beautiful landscape photo frames. The room is really pretty.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@archithab9 you are responding to a 6 year old thread. Their kids are probably in high school by now.


----------

